
Show HN: Vue Workshop aimed at engineers with no front-end knowledge - cephaslr
https://github.com/peterlamar/vue-workshop
======
cityzen
Looks good but I was initially confused by the title “java-workshop”.

~~~
cephaslr
My apologies, fixed

------
sgt
I notice that the frontend is encapsulated entirely in the JS file, but I've
found that using single file components in Vue (i.e. *.vue files) is cleaner
and easier to maintain.

~~~
cephaslr
The early examples are intentionally that way to make them more approachable.
Later examples use this pattern with the Vue Cli. Its a great observation and
I'll update the readme.

------
franzwong
I think "example" is more suitable then "workshop" because I expected there
were step by step explanations.

~~~
cephaslr
Fair enough, I'll change to 'examples' until I can add some step by step
directions.

------
Techasura
I appreciate your efforts in providing this content for the backend folks but
its better if you add more production ready or deployable code in the lines of
vue-cli. When the novice developer gets introduced to the vue-cli after this
tutorial, they will be at the same point as before reading this tutorial.

~~~
moltar
Try Nuxt. It has everything pre configured out of the box.

~~~
cephaslr
Wow, this is great! I'll add some Nuxt and more advanced vue-cli examples.
Thanks for the feedback

------
shusson
> aimed at engineers with no front-end knowledge

I would suggest some clarification of "no front-end experience" or add more
primer material. I think if you've never developed for a web browser, learning
a framework is not a good introduction.

~~~
cephaslr
Great point, updated to use the word 'experience' and will add more primer
material. Thanks for the great feedback!

